# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Tư vấn cấu hình máy tính chơi game tầm giá 30 triệu đồng

## seoben

Bài viết mang tính tham khảo dành cho các game thủ đang muốn mua một bộ máy tính chơi game với mức chi tiêu khoảng 30 triệu đồng. Đây là cấu hình chúng tôi đưa ra, lưu ý rằng đây chỉ là các linh kiện bên trong case, các bạn sẽ cần phải chi tiêu thêm cho một số phụ kiện khác như vỏ máy, màn hình, chuột, bàn phím để hoàn thiện bộ PC của mình.
*CPU: Intel Core Xeon E3-1231 V3 3.40 GHz  / 8MB /  Không có IGP / Socket 1150 (Haswell) giá 5,8 triệu đồng.*
Mặc dù đã ra mắt khá lâu song về hiệu năng và giá thành thì chưa có chiếc CPU cùng tầm tiền nào có thể vượt qua được Xeon E3-1231 V3.
*Mainboard: Asrock B85 Pro4 giá 1,75 triệu đồng.*


Chiếc bo mạch chủ sử dụng chipset B85 này hỗ trợ tốt CPU dòng Haswell, có giá thành vừa phải, đủ các giao tiếp cần thiết như PCI x16 3.0, DDR 3 bus 1600...
*RAM: Avexir Core Series Mpower 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 Bus 1600Mhz giá 1,9 triệu đồng.*


*VGA: ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 980 AMP! Omega Edition 4GB DDR5 256bit giá 15,2 triệu đồng.*
Trái tim của cả hệ thống máy tính chơi game, hiện tại thì GPU GTX 980 của Nvidia vẫn đang dẫn đầu về mặt hiệu năng cũng như khả năng chiến game. Chiếc VGA này của ZOTAC có giá thành rẻ, đi kèm với tản nhiệt tốt, đảm bảo cho việc hoạt động ổn định trong thời gian dài.


*HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200Rpm, SATA3 6Gb/s, 16MB Cache giá 2,1 triệu đồng.*
Kho chứa rộng rãi cho game thủ, đủ chỗ để lưu trữ các file cài game nặng cũng như một số phim ảnh, âm nhạc để giải trí.
*SSD: Adata SP900 128GB SATA3 6Gb/s 2.5" (Đọc 550MB/s, Ghi 520MB/s) giá 1,56 triệu đồng.*
Có tốc độ đọc ghi nhanh, giá thành hợp lý, là sự lựa chọn tốt để game thủ cài đặt hệ điều hành cũng như một số tựa game đang chơi.
*PSU: Corsair Builder Series™ VS 550W High Performance giá 990 ngàn đồng.*


Bộ nguồn 550W với Active PFC, và chứng chỉ 80 Plus đủ để vận hành tốt cấu hình kể trên trong điều kiện chơi game thời gian dài cũng như vận hành bình thường.
*Tổng: 29,3 triệu đồng.*
Game thủ có thể tham khảo thêm một số loại vỏ case đẹp mắt trong bài viết:
*Một số vỏ case PC tuyệt đẹp cho game thủ dưới 1 triệu đồng*.

----------

